# New, and some Advice !



## MunG (28/5/15)

Hey all !

I have quit smoking 3 weeks because of vaping, and LOVING it.

The good folks at VapeKing gave me a awesome deal on a iStick 30Watt and a Nautilus mini.
Its so damn good !

I am also now interested in sub Ohm, but not yet rebuilding, i will get to that sometime
as I do understand how it all works being a person working with electronics every day.

I have been looking at the Melo Tank, and if we get them the iSub Glass.

What I want is Easy of use, and parts \ Coils availability and price.

Am I going to get more out of it than my current setup ?
Flavor any good ?

Lastly, I love Creamy \ Pudding kinda juices.

NCV is pretty dam awesome with the Strawberry Milkshake kinda tasting close to
Mothers-milk and Fruit-loops, What do you guys suggest ?

I would just love trying out Milkman, and getting my hands on something like Derailed from Suicide bunny, just they are a bit expensive.

See you all at VapeCon !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KieranD (28/5/15)

Right now you cannot beat the KangerTech Subtank range. Coils are available everywhere and they are super user friendly. 

Welcome and congrats on being stinky free!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 7


----------



## MunG (28/5/15)

Hey Thanks man !

So Sub-tank Mini ?? Its best in my size range for now, I like mobility somewhat although a carry a whole dam case
of liquid with me hahaha

I must Say quality of life has improved a Huge Load !

Ah and I see you are one of the vendors that will be at Vape Con.

I Personally like Walk in stores, and seem hard-ish to find in my area
And some seem dodgy.


----------



## KieranD (28/5/15)

The mini is a fantastic tank  
I would definitely go with that over the nano simply for the fact it has the RBA base as well  

I will be at Vapecon for sure! Pop in to the stand and say hi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (28/5/15)

First of all congrats on quiting the stinkies , it only gets better in time.....

You have a very good setup as is , I would stick with that for now. Sub Ohm is not for everyone , if you are going to Vapecon , I'm sure there will be a multitude of tanks to try out .... key here is what works for you , and don't fall for the hype (no offense to any vendors here ...) 

Personally it took me close to 3-4 months to find my vaping Nirvana , Reo FTW! Granted it is a major investment but if I look at all the cash I dropped on this tank and that tank it's easy to get caught up in the whole "what RTA/RDA sub ohm tank is best". Don't get me wrong tanks have their place , not knocking anyone or anything I still love my Lemo 1 for a mindless mellow vape on Melinda's Vanilla Custard.....

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## MunG (28/5/15)

Will DO !

Thanks Again.

Now for someone on flavor advice, there are just to many !

NCV, Vk, VE and Suicide bunny have been the best ones so far juice wise for me !


----------



## MunG (28/5/15)

Thanks Daniel, 

I am interested and would like to try some day, and the idea of going to VapeCon is to test some shiz out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## moonunit (28/5/15)

NCV Fruloops is very good, currently vaping it now. Also enjoy the dessert type flavours, give the apple pie type flavours a go, I personally enjoy the Sirvape and Voodoo brands. Give World Wonders a try from Vape King, they have a very nice choc mint flavour that tastes just like peppermint crisp tart.

Using an Aspire Atlantis and loving it, coils are available at most e-tailors, so can really recommend it from my noob perspective.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (28/5/15)

Welcome @MunG

This thread would feel empty without me mentioning Ambrosia and Melinda's Nilla Custard from SkyBlue - two of my all time favourite dessert type juices 

The entire NCV range is also amazing, as is the juice from The E-Cigarette Project, Complex Chaos, Voodoo Vapour, Craft Vapour, World Wonders (and the ones I've left out, it's late  ) - basically all the proper local juice is fantastic...try them all, at VapeCon

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (29/5/15)

Hi @MunG 

The other guys have given you great advice and good to hear you are going to vapecon

Just a couple of extra things
- remember that vaping is not about the destination. Its about the journey. Take it slowly, one step at a time and enjoy the scenery along the way!
- regarding juice, you need to establish what type of flavours you like. This can take some time. My siggestion is to start with the local juices since they are more affordable. Some are just as good and even better than the big international names. Also try sample sizes if you can get them so that you can try a wider variety at a lower cost. 

All the best and wishing you well on your journey. Let us know how it goes

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (29/5/15)

Most welcome to the forum, @MunG. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit. Vaping is a wonderful and flavourful hobby.
Great advice above - I can only stress that going to VapeCon will be a rewarding experience. Not only to see and test gear and taste some great jooses (quite a few new releases as well), but to have face time with some awesome vapers.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MunG (1/6/15)

Hey Guys ! 

Thanks for the awesome replies guys, 

I bought a subtank mini today and all i can say is wow.

I got the full collection of ncv, i love the juices.
Secondly i will definitly support the local guys first and foremost.

And again @Silver thanks for the awesome words. And I am loving it !

@Andre Vapecon was awesome l loved the experience meeting a lot of people and the local retailers
Trying the juices, it is just to much to list! It was definitly worth it ! 

@free3dom and @moonunit thanks for all the advice, i definilty enjoy desert types the most.
I also enjoy cereal\creamy\custordy and fruity now and then. Good call on aple pie damn yes.

Again, awesome advice
Great event !

And realy enjoying the comunity.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## kev mac (11/6/15)

MunG said:


> Hey all !
> 
> I have quit smoking 3 weeks because of vaping, and LOVING it.
> 
> ...


As far as melo goes it's my everyday workhorse, very versatile w/ good flavor and low priced. Will accept different replacement coils other than eleaf though I just make my own for replacement .


----------

